
Ask HN: Residual income project ideas? - jorgecurio
I&#x27;m looking for residual income projects related around software. It should be bootstrappable, and done by one person.<p>The build first approach usually, for example submitting to codecanyon etc. seems to require lot of up front work which I&#x27;m open to.<p>I&#x27;m even open towards making a 2d game.<p>What are some ideas out there floating around? The key point must be that it is something achievable by one person boostrapping.
======
a3n
What you should be doing with your income, day job or "residual", is investing
it starting young or now, and doing it sensibly.

So write some tools to help you do that, with the goal of getting things up to
as automatic as makes sense.

------
billconan
writing tech books teaching software development? not sure if that is
profitable.

